# Adidas Boost Golf Shoes



## Wabinez (Feb 23, 2015)

So, a moment of weakness caught me trying a pair on in American Golf on Friday as I had heard the hype.  They slipped on with no issues, and were immediately comfortable, so I purchased a pair!

I have worn them twice over the weekend now, and can definitely confirm their comfort!  The heel of the shoe has the 'Boost' cushioning, and it really is spectacular. and you can hardly feel your heel hit the ground as you are walking.  The sole isn't the traditional 'spiked' shoe and features the new Gripmore style, with lots of little, fixed spikes.  Ultimately, the show works extremely well, although my first few swings on an icy surface were quite tentative!!

In my opinion, a very good shoe indeed...so if you get a chance, you should definitely try a pair.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 8, 2015)

You still liking these?

I suffer with my knees and the comfort these claim to have is appealing for summer shoes!

Got Ecco Biom Hybrids but have never really been as comfortable on my feet as everyone else seems to find.

Not many reviews I can find online but be interested to hear what you're making of them :thup:


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 8, 2015)

Yup, still love mine. The comfort when walking is incredible due to the boost 'padding' under the heel. Fully recommended


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 8, 2015)

Wabinez said:



			Yup, still love mine. The comfort when walking is incredible due to the boost 'padding' under the heel. Fully recommended
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, good to hear :thup:

May well give them a bash.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 8, 2015)

Iain, I got a pair a couple of weeks ago, there are comfortable although I believe my Ecco Bioms slightly edge the overall comfort fit, factor in cost & the mini cleats on the Boosts and they win. Worth trying out.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 8, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Iain, I got a pair a couple of weeks ago, there are comfortable although I believe my Ecco Bioms slightly edge the overall comfort fit, factor in cost & the mini cleats on the Boosts and they win. Worth trying out.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Kenny.

I've never found the Eccos that comfortable tbh, maybe just the spikeless ones.

Think I'll give these a go, thanks :cheers:


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 10, 2015)

Mine arrived today so took them out for 18 tonight.

Very impressed with them. Incredibly comfortable :thup:

I really like the Gripmore things on the sole aswell, they are so much better than other spikeless shoes I've tried (not sure these are spikeless with the Gripmore?)

Very happy with them, no issues with my knees after 18 at all which is a big thumbs up from me.

Not cheap, but worth it IMO.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Apr 10, 2015)

How are you all finding these for size? The Boost trainers for running / gym etc are supposed to size up small.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Apr 10, 2015)

I got an 11 wide fit, normally just an 11, but I find Adidas narrow.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm seriously thinking of shelling out for a pair of these to help my poor old feet. but...

I normally wear footjoy which always fit like a glove.
I tried on a pair od women's Adizeros when they first came out and couldn't get a pair that fitted well enough to even walk round the shop, let alone 18 holes. I've got fairly average feet, not ultra narrow or wide, but I had to go up to a 7.5 before my toes stopped hitting the front (usually a 6) then they were far too wide in that size!


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 11, 2015)

They are narrow, I've got the wide fit which aren't overly wide tbh.

I'm a 9.5 in everything and the 9.5 wide fit me perfick :thup:

Seem much closer to a traditional golf shoe in terms of stability. I've tried a few spikeless, and even "modern" spiked shoes and they are really flimsy. These are pretty robust feeling.

Very happy with them, assuming they carry on the way they've started I might get a black pair.


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 11, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			They are narrow, I've got the wide fit which aren't overly wide tbh.

I'm a 9.5 in everything and the 9.5 wide fit me perfick :thup:

Seem much closer to a traditional golf shoe in terms of stability. I've tried a few spikeless, and even "modern" spiked shoes and they are really flimsy. These are pretty robust feeling.

Very happy with them, assuming they carry on the way they've started I might get a black pair.
		
Click to expand...

I've got plantar fasciitis at the mo so anything that comforts my poorly feet would be welcome, even at Â£130 !

The adidas website online shop  doesn't seem to mention width fitting.
I'd have to try them on in a real shop but the choice in women's shoes is so much smaller


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 11, 2015)

North Mimms said:



			I've got plantar fasciitis at the mo so anything that comforts my poorly feet would be welcome, even at Â£130 !

The adidas website online shop  doesn't seem to mention width fitting.
I'd have to try them on in a real shop but the choice in women's shoes is so much smaller
		
Click to expand...

Yes, my knees are in pieces and any shoes (golf or otherwise) that are a bit flat or uncomfortable cause me loads of discomfort so I don't mind spending the money on them.


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I currently use their Adicross Gripmore shoes which are actually quite wide and I really like but think that the boost cushioning might be worth it of I can find width/length to suit!


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Apr 12, 2015)

Can I ask what boosts you have? I am tempted by the sport version at Â£99 as opposed to the Â£129 version


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 13, 2015)

I got an 11 wide in mine...but then, the wide fitting was all they had when I bought them. Don't know if they are doing anything but the 'wide' fit


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 13, 2015)

daveyc2k2 said:



			Can I ask what boosts you have? I am tempted by the sport version at Â£99 as opposed to the Â£129 version
		
Click to expand...

I went for the Â£129 version as the Gripmore things looked better. The Â£99 ones are more like a spikeless shoe on the sole.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 16, 2015)

Played a few rounds in these now and I'm mightily impressed.

Very comfortable, very stable and after playing in horrendous weather on Sunday 100% waterproof. 

First shoes I've worn for over a year where my knees aren't giving me bother after playing :thup:


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Apr 16, 2015)

Just pushed the order button on a pair this afternoon! Will see how they fit but I'm encouraged that everyone I've spoken to seems to be impressed!


----------



## North Mimms (Apr 16, 2015)

Well I rang round 4 local golf stores, and none stock women's Adidas boost for me to try. 
I don't fancy buying them mail order as Adidas sizing is so weird


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Apr 16, 2015)

North mimms - 25% off on the adidas.co.uk site today with code 'friend' or 'friends'. can't remember which. Might be with it to buy a pair or 2 and try them for size? Can always return them if they are no good!


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 21, 2015)

Been really interested in trying these out since I heard about them. Never really been a huge fan of Adidas shoes but must admit when I tried them on over the weekend I was very impressed. Only thing that is annoying me is that I want to get the "Sport" version in the Grey/Onix colour, but they don't do in a wide fit and they don't do the grey/onix colour in the standard version with cleats!! Very frustrating.


----------



## Sybez (Apr 21, 2015)

Loving my Boost's still! I even bought a pair of Boost running shoes the the Adidas 25% sale as mentioned above! #boostyboostyboostyboostyboosty


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sybez said:



			Loving my Boost's still! I even bought a pair of Boost running shoes the the Adidas 25% sale as mentioned above! #boostyboostyboostyboostyboosty
		
Click to expand...

You sound like Mark Crossfield!! That was one of the most annoying reviews of anything I think I have ever seen.

Got to to say though I am loving my Boost Sports. Unbelievably comfortable, which I was surprised at, as normally even a wide are tight for my feet.

Would definitely recommend, and love them in the grey.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 23, 2015)

daveyc2k2 said:



			You sound like Mark Crossfield!! That was one of the most annoying reviews of anything I think I have ever seen.

Got to to say though I am loving my Boost Sports. Unbelievably comfortable, which I was surprised at, as normally even a wide are tight for my feet.

Would definitely recommend, and love them in the grey.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to pick up a pair of the silver/grey ones in the Gripmore style.

Best golf shoes I've had by miles, so comfortable. :thup:


----------



## Val (Apr 23, 2015)

I've just bought a pair, unbelievably comfy.


----------

